# Bermuda Grass Calendar



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Does anyone have a calendar of what I should be spraying on my lawn? I have a post-emergent and a preemergent but want to get a month by month calendar for my Bermuda grass lawn in Temple, Texas.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Bermuda Bible is helpful.

There are also a number of university publications like this one from Texas A&M.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Here is a good calendar from Texas A&M as well:

https://cdn-ext.agnet.tamu.edu/wp-c...042-bermudagrass-lawn-management-calendar.pdf


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

This is also a very good calendar. You may want to push up the dates 1-2 weeks since you are in Temple.

https://www.wbfarmstore.net/when-to-apply-pre-emergent-2/

Scroll down to the bermuda application guide.

My neighbors and I with a combined 6 acres have had excellent weed control with two products. The 6 acres is 99.999 weed free.

Simazine: in early November after grass is dormant and early February before any green up.

Prodiamine: late February and again in early September.

The cost of these two products is ultra cheap. Basically less than $10 to treat an acre for a year.


----------

